# Re: [EVDL] Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by Domino's asads



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by Domino's asads*

Cor van de Water wrote
> 
> Jeffrey,
> It is really simple and you can find it encoded in
> every reasonable traffic law:
> If a person is driving a vehicle, he or she must
> take care to operate the vehicle safely.

In the real world drivers are routinely distracted and only a fool would
entrust his life to every single driver on the road obeying the traffic
"rules".

Besides, most jurisdictions have laws against "jaywalking", or walking into
a motorway outside of the prescribed pedestrian crossing zones.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-Redonkulous-EV-sound-requirement-spoofed-by-Domino-s-as-ads-tp4574247p4578950.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Redonkulous EV sound requirement spoofed by Domino's asads*



> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> 
> >
> > Cor van de Water wrote
> ...


----------

